# im header Diashow mit mehreren Bildern



## 3dstyler (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Experten,

ich habe mir nun gedacht, dass ich nach langem Suchen und erfolglosem mal hier in die Runde frage: wie macht man zb. im Header eine Bilderfolge mit ca. 5 *Bildern, die sich automatisch nacheinander langsam aus- und ein FADEN* ? Da ich vorerst kein Flash anwenden möchte, vermute ich mal mit Javascript ? Kann mir jemand hier bitte genaueres berichten, bzw. ein paar wirklich gute Tutorials dazu posten (habe nun echt schon tagelang selber gesucht...).

Anbei noch ein paar Seiten, auf welchen das so läuft wie ich das möchte:
http://www.oberlahnbach.com/de/willkommen.html
http://www.hotel-ortler.com/de/hotel-ortler.html
http://www.hotel-hofbrunn.it/de/hotel-hofbrunn.html

Grüße @ all
Günther


----------



## CPoly (20. Juli 2011)

Die gezeigten Seiten verwenden alle: http://jquery.malsup.com/cycle/

Guck dir den Quelltext der "Super Basic Demo" an: http://jquery.malsup.com/cycle/basic.html


----------



## 3dstyler (21. Juli 2011)

@CPoly: 
Danke dir, also sind das alles jquery scripts... 
Das heisst also, dass momentan viele solcher coolen Effekte mit jquery programmier werden? - Ist eingentlich javascript nicht mehr so aktuell?

Nun hab ich auch mein Problem gefunden, ich hab immer nach faden gegoogelt, anstatt anch Slideshow 

Ich werd mich heute Abend mal dran setzen, n bisschen jquery zu lernen... Gibt aber meistens nur Beginner - Tutorials in englisch, weiss jemand ne tolle Deutsche Tutroail Seite dazu?


----------



## CPoly (21. Juli 2011)

3dstyler hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst also, dass momentan viele solcher coolen Effekte mit jquery programmier werden? - Ist eingentlich javascript nicht mehr so aktuell?



jQuery ist JavaScript. Und davon gleich ungefähr 9000 Zeilen .
Bei jQuery handelt es sich um eine Sammlung nützlicher Funktionen (auch Framework genannt), damit nicht jeder ständig das Rad neu erfinden muss. Vor allem nimmt es einem die ganzen Probleme ab, die man mit der Kompatibilität verschiedener Browser hat.

Das was ich verlinkt hab, ist dann nochmal eine Erweiterung (Plugin) zum jQuery Kern. Davon gibt es viele tausende im Netz.



3dstyler hat gesagt.:


> Gibt aber meistens nur Beginner - Tutorials in englisch, weiss jemand ne tolle Deutsche Tutroail Seite dazu?



Vielleicht ist hier was dabei, ich lese so was nur auf englisch. http://docs.jquery.com/Tutorials#Tutorials_auf_Deutsch


----------



## 3dstyler (22. Juli 2011)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist hier was dabei, ich lese so was nur auf englisch. http://docs.jquery.com/Tutorials#Tutorials_auf_Deutsch


 
Also CPoly ich danke dir für deine klaren Infos, und bei deinem link sind tatsächlich zwei gute einfach Tutorials dabei! - super danke, nun hab ich schon einigermaßen verstanden wie das läuft.

Nun aber zum *Prinzip von jquery*: 
dann ist das sozusagen eine vorgefertigte Ansammlung von javascript - Funktionen? Wie ich das aber nun sehe, ist das aktuellste Paket von jquery nun "schon" knapp 300KB groß, kann es dadurch nicht zu leichten Verzögerungen beim Aufbau der Webseiten kommen? - Oder kann man generell die jquery.js etwas "abspecken" - sprich reduzieren?

Konkret, wenn ich also nur für meine kleine Diashow im header nur so einen *fade* oder *slider* - Effekt brauche, dann könnte ich doch theoretisch die anderen Effekte aus der jquery.js löschen, damit diese datei kleiner wird ? - bringt das was ?


----------



## CPoly (22. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das was du mit 300kb meinst, ist jQuery *UI*. Das ist nochmal eine offizielle Erweiterung zu jQuery für GUI Elemente (Dialoge, Buttons, Progressbar, etc.) und weitere Effekte und Extras.

Der Kern von jQuery, den du benötigt, der ist hier http://jquery.com/ für 31KB zu haben. Du musst es dir nicht mal runterladen, sondern es gibt sogar offizielle Links, die du hotlinken darfst. Einer davon von Google https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.6/jquery.min.js Der Vorteil ist, dass wenn ein Besucher irgendwann mal auf einer Seite mit jQuery war, muss es vom Browser nicht wieder heruntergeladen werden, weil es noch im Cache ist.

Wenn du aus dem jQuery Kern Sachen löschen wolltest, um Platz zu sparen, müsstest du genau wissen was du da tust, damit am Ende auch alles funktioniert.


Natürlich lässt sich so ein Fade-Effekt auch völlig ohne jQuery realisieren. Aber wenn du jQuery schon mal in der Seite hast, kannst du damit so viele Dinge machen, dass es einfach praktisch ist.


----------

